
Impossible to Translate - ColinWright
https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/ImpossibleToTranslate.html?te31hn
======
gus_massa
Instead of

    
    
      Cómo llamar a un ascensor en Inglés
    

I'd write the question as

    
    
      ¿Cómo llaman a los ascensores en Inglaterra?
    
    
    

We have a few similar jokes like

    
    
      ¿Cómo llaman a los mosquitos en <Country>?
    
    

Wrong answer: Mosquitoes

Correct answer: Nosotros no los llamamos, ellos vienen solos :) . (We don't
call them, they come by themselves.)

